# smoking lombardini diesel engine



## mymorph (Mar 27, 2015)

hi all, im new here and need a little advice

i currently have some ex british army equipment i use in my workshop, some compressors running B&S 8hp ic engines and a diesel engined genny, lombardini 15LD350 which is smoking good. greyish colour gets worse as working temp is reached but stinks. engine has low hrs only 220. good compression and easy to start. ive tried changing the injector with a known good 1 no difference. new oil & air filter (inlet manifold is sooted up?) valve seals are good as i changed them too. i was going to take the head off to investigate but thought id check here 1st for any pointers.

so good compression 
greyish slight blue smoke worse on reaching temp.
very occasional misfire
dirty,soot in inlet manifold, previous air filter was clogged.

will try and get a video uploaded on youtube next week.

was thinking maybe it got tipped over when running?

maybe valve seat issue? piston ring sticking?

cheers
wayne


----------



## JohnnyT (Aug 17, 2014)

Sounds like it could be a fuel supply issue. Grey/blue smoke could indicate excess fuel supply. 

I am not familiar with the manufacturer. Does this engine have a governor? Could be overfuelling and/or insufficient air.

I think if the timing was off or the compression was bad, you'd be seeing white smoke.


----------



## mymorph (Mar 27, 2015)

I think you might know them as kohler who bought out lombardin. I'm still thinking it might be valve guide, altho some 1 else suggested injector pump..


----------

